# Immunizations



## brwneyezmomof3 (Jun 13, 2015)

Hello Everyone,
I am new to this forum and was just looking for some advice. My second child is going to be 4 and I have delayed his immunizations. He has still not received his MMR shot. Any thoughts on giving the MMR shot so close together. If he gets his first dose now at 4, he will need a second dose at 5 to start school. Normally you get one at 15 months and the other at 5. I guess I hadn't thought too much into that when I decided to delay that shot. Any thoughts or insight would be much appreciated.
Thank you.


----------



## Deborah (Dec 6, 2002)

There is an actual forum for selective and delayed vaccinators where you might get more responses from people who have struggled with the particular issue. http://www.mothering.com/forum/373-selective-delayed-vaccination/


----------



## brwneyezmomof3 (Jun 13, 2015)

Deborah said:


> There is an actual forum for selective and delayed vaccinators where you might get more responses from people who have struggled with the particular issue. http://www.mothering.com/forum/373-selective-delayed-vaccination/


Thank you!


----------



## Turquesa (May 30, 2007)

Where the CDC Catch-Up Schedule calls for a 4-week interval between the two MMR doses, I honestly wouldn't worry about a 1-year interval. http://www.cdc.gov/vaccines/schedules/hcp/imz/catchup.html

Depending on where you live and what your school and daycare exemption laws are, (you can look that up here if you're in the U.S.), another option would be to do the first dose and then run a blood test called a "titer check" to confirm immunity. If the test shows a positive titer, (i.e. immunity to measles, mumps, and rubella), you could consider foregoing the second dose. (The second dose is there just to "catch" a small percentage of children for whom the first dose didn't "take.)

Good luck!


----------



## ScienceMommy101 (Sep 23, 2015)

Yep, 1 year interval should be fine. I gave measles monovalent (available in India, but not the US) at 10 months, and MMR at 15 months.


----------

